# Iggy Tee Space Age Collection



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

It all started like this ... 
As a child, in the early ‘70s, I saw this kind of watch for the first time and it has remained in my memory ever since. It was a High-End technology era LED watch in the solid state (no moving parts). Many years ago, in 1973, a father’s friend came to visit us, on his whirst he had a watch with nothing displayed on it. I was a child and it was fascinating to me - only when it is turned on, red light shows up and you can see the red light numbers to tell the time - this watch was LED watch... 
I still can see that image, which got attached in my memory, and later made influence on me to start collecting watches - my collection is based on 99% of the ‘70s decade watches, I call it the SPACE AGE. 
My name is Igor, im from Belgrade - Serbia, I have been collecting watches since 1994, at first, there were LED and LCD watches, that would later be based mainly on the ‘70’s , because I find them beautiful and most fertile in the world watches. 
All my watches I'm restoring, polishing , re-chrome, service ... Besides those watches, I have 10 times more in parts. I love fantastic retro watches.


a space age odyssey begins b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is a beautiful watch that with name Fortis Spaceleader , fits perfectly into the collection ... produced in the early 70s.
It is powered by automatic movement ETA cal.2878 with Fortis sign, the size of the clock is not negligible measured 40mm without crown.
When I got this watch was in many poor condition, all scratched, bruised, glass is mineral was cracked and the mechanism did not work ... did not have the original bracelet so I fit this "mesh" that is perfect litter.
It was worth it in this watch a lot of effort because the result is priceless to me ... enjoy.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone with more watches should be in your collection that has a reference, absolutely correct watch, which performs for settings and control all others.
Of course none It can not be so accurate as radiokontrolled watch. 
Today in the market you can find various versions of these watches.

Now here is a first ever produced radiocontrolled wrist watch - Junghans Mega 1 hour Released in 1990.
The watch is well made and when it came on the market cost more than the then 1000 Deutshe Mark, it is interesting to note that this watch It can not work if the original strap that is made of quality leather on it, because in the strap have integrated antenna that receives a radio signal.
The model that I present to you one of the rarer versions (mostly black) , however, this watch is one of the cult and eventually his value is higher, especially if it is in mint condition as this mine that serves as a reference clock for the control of all other...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's one Seiko that every Seiko collector wished, it is very hard to find with clean bezel and the inner ring around clean ...
This watch is a Seiko Rally Diver. 
I was lucky to find one whose bezel is not much damaged, the watch was very scratched on both the glass and the casing, but nothing perhaps can not be solved ... 
Today, this watch was born in December 1971, looks at his hand no less desirable than any diver who was born much later. 
There it Seiko Rally Diver...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

It is almost impossible to find this rare watch.
Today, this pearl 70s looks fantastic , watch movement is 17 jewels cal 880 {EB}, Swiss made , movement which it was installed in Sicura Jump Hour watches, with the difference that the mechanism is done upgrading, small hand is seccond, a big orange hand is not secondary is already showing the last minute and non-stop operational except that you can reset whenever you want and it automatically moves to count minutes of zero. ;-)

The dimensions of this watch are large 46 x 45 mm measured without the crown.
When I wear this watch always notice curious glances, which stops it ...b-)


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a very rare watch, Citizen Alarm Date. 
Here are pictures as it did when I bought it, soon 
what it looks like now ...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Super nice!!!!

LOVE the Fortis! 

Some of those I have never seen before, so thanks for sharing. Very cool!


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

tnx Nokie for comment, 
in my collection I have more than 100 vintage watches mostly from 70s, and every one is in mint condition.
Many of these watches are the dream of every collector, I managed to find many rare models for 20years collecting watches.
It would be my pleasure to be in this topic my all watches...

now here it is , Citizen Alarm Date complete restored with original bracelet.... enjoy


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Now I will introduce some vintage models from Seiko Sports series.
I start with the rare brown version, the watch is from 1975,fat mineral glass is built on watch, inner bezel rotates by turning the crown , movement is 6119cal.
The watch is real "Funky Chunky" piece that still shines and its attractive to many modern watches...


----------



## bajker71 (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful watches!


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

A beautiful collection! Congratulations. They all look great on the wrist too. I especially liked the Fortis.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Tnx guys.

This light green metallic Sports is a real Funky watch from the 70's, I call it "Funky Froggy".
What gives a striking impression when you see this watch has its original bracelet, without which would not leave such an impression of what gives with her...
This beautiful retro Seiko from 1976y, powered by cal.6119 ,one of the best Seiko movement that is being incorporated in the Sports series produced in the 70s ...
I enjoy when wear this cool funky watch , you enjoy the in photos.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great collection, Igor. Did you find most of these watches localy, in Serbia (or in some other parts of ex-Yu), or do you buy them on internet?


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, 99% of my watches are purchased here in Serbia.
Serbia is 60s and 70s was open to the world, at the time a lot of quality brands imported to Serbia...Today those watches I find at flea markets,where there's a lot of.
Every watches in my collection are fully restored.
I do it myself.
...in this topic I show you the many fantastic retro watches...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

This black Sports produced in January 1973,to me it looks better than many of today's watches ...
of course all on the watch is original,inner bezel rotates by turning the crown,thick mineral glass, original bracelet ...
...it is so simple, fantastic watch.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful watch done in Art Deco style, with its reduced forms leaves a strong impression.
This is the first series Doxa Grafic models with date at six and 3D markers, a rare version made in the half of the '60s, the watch is all stainless steel.
I love this watch to wear , with it on my wrist as I went to an old time...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Omega Electroquartz tuning fork watch with quartz control, extremely accurate watch ,deviations for a month is +/- 1sec , produced in 1972y.
Massive, all stainless steel,with sapphire glas and original bracelet still looks fascinating...


----------



## Eddtimer (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, beautiful watches, hard to pick which i like most, but i would say for me personally Funky Froggy and the Doxa art-deco one are my favourites in this thread, Doxa perhaps being the number one that i like the most, also in your first post you mention seeing red light LED numbers as a child, same thing happened to me but with a calculator, my grandfather had one and it fascinated me. 

I only recently had an interest in watches and retro ones seem to be my favourite, congratulations on the wonderful collection.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for your comment Edditimer, any comment is welcome,feel free to ask whatever you want regarding the watches that I represent...

...many fantastic watches from 70s you will have to see in this topic, there will be chronograph, LED, LCD, Jump hour amd many more unique watches...

Here is the one Jump hour, Grovana powered by 17 jewels movement , watch that seemed to come from another world.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Great variety of watches Iggy. I like 60s and 70s vintage pieces and it's nice to see the ones that you have found and fixed - beautiful work. Your postings make me aware of watches that I normally would not see. The flea markets in my area offer no such items. Sad, sad, sad. Anyway, thanks for taking the time to show us your finds.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Tnx AJMc, Greetings to Arizona from Serbia!

Now I will introduce another piece which deserves loooot attention. 
This is from 1974, it runs AS 25J (otherwise they are mostly in the spaceman inserted AS machine) is very accurate. 1972 Le Marquand has launched the first series (oval shape) of these watches for which he was the inspiration for astronaut helmet. 
First model of Spaceman watch was designed in 1968, that 1974 was thrown out of this (second model) that you represent and produced until 1977.
Spaceman was produce the number of companies under their own names: Tressa Lux, Fortis, Jules Jurgensen, Octo, Omax, Zeno.

It is interesting to note that this bracelet is designed asymmetrically , the glass is modeled as videosphere Astronaut helmets - of course in the cubist manner (the work of Andre Le Marquand is a lot influenced Le Corbusier). The watch is large and carries a timeless design. Otherwise Audacieuse Invincible-translated from French means invincible.
When I bought this watch was in pretty poor condition, it is quite difficult to restore because it has a very thick layer of chromium to be removed with a brass base that is fairly thin, all in all pleased when I put it into the hands of the unspeakable&#8230;. enjoy...


----------



## Montre-Moi (Dec 25, 2013)

+ 1 ! The Doxa and funky Froggy : So attractive, in great condition, too. Good work... They are all pretty fantastic in different ways yet your collection has the constant theme of modern, clean lines of the 70's. If I had my pick , I would have a very hard time choosing. Please keep your photos (and explanations) coming - am absolutely fascinated!


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Montre-moi , I see that you're from France ,so here's to you a special watch that have the stamp of your country.

...it's precious pearl - LIP Baschmakoff.

This LIP Baschmakoff from 70s is an rare watch ,but On this LIP, the word France is written on the face,and this makes it even rarest .
For me, the great enigma is the inscription on the strap buckles, "FRANCE M.J.B.L." If anyone knows what it could mean , please tell me.

The watch powered by automatic movement is an AS Caliber 1902 with manual winding also.

This is a fantastic watch that is very hard to find...But I was lucky...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is a one fantastic watch,was created at a time when made the most beautiful watches in my opinion, 70s.

so ... long time I have this watch , but like it, I can not seem to get bored ...

watch is perfect, as its design from the 70s and with its luxurious extremely accurate hi-end movement.
The movement is Automatic Enicar AR 167 with 27 jewels.
Watch that no problem can stand with some Omegas, Longines ...
The watch is all original, all is made of stainless steel and fits perfectly on your wrist.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

And now a serious diver...much more serious.

Rodania-Anthony Super Suisso 3000, the watch has declared the 3000feet waterproof,or 1000 meters, or 100 ATM.
It dates from the early 70s, huge,45mm width measured without crown, massive, all stainless steel,watch opens through the glass, powered by a automatic movement with 25 jewels AS cal.1913, screw-down crown with Rodania sign, the glass is sapphire.

I could not figure out what it means Anthony word , but I'm sure it's a rare version of Rodania Super Suisso 3000, if anyone knows what meana "Antony" I'll be grateful for your response,In any case, it is about a very rare and valuable watch ... Enjoy


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Iggy Tee, you simply have one of the most fantastic collection I've ever seen O_O

I just _love_ each watch you own |> |> |> |> |> |> |>

And you have a genuine LIP _de Baschmakoff_  (no idea about the "jmbl" buckle though, it may be an aftermarket :think: )

I reckon we share a similar taste for 70s' design&#8230;

Your FORTIS :










My YEMA :










Your Junghans :










My LIP :










Your SICURA :










My YEMA Master Elements :










Your Omega :










My Titus :










Great taste, sir ;-)


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Tnx Reno, 
and your watches are fantastic too, see you have good taste, 
thanks for the comments and the photos.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Roamer Electronic 606,a rare watch.Total mint.

Powered by transistorised analog mechanism with a balance wheel, identical to any mechanical watch , with the difference that instead of springs for winding a small electromagnet which controls electronics transistor module which constantly changes the polarity of the electromagnet coil while the balance have small permanent magnet,a change in polarity occurs starting balance for colliding magnetic fields that are of opposite polarity.

These watches are born in the late '60s with the advent of the transistor as a semiconductor element that has found application in watch industry of the time and have nothing to do with quartz watches, beat exactly like mechanical watches because it is mechanical (electro-mechanical), secondary moves same as on winding or automatic watch.

Quality mechanism to initiate is a Swiss made ESA (ETA) 9154 with 13 jewels, built into the expensive watches of the time, these mechanisms are extremely accurate and stable, with minimal variation in work.

The Roamer Electronic 606 is all made of stainless steel, has a specific way of opening, 40mm wide ,"Monaco" shape looks striking today... enjoy


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

...watch that looks like it came from another dimension, from another world , totally unusual design .... This watch is Jovial jump hour from 70s.

Watch that is rarely seen,was produce in gold version too. 
For now I only have a silver version....


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Buttes Watch Company -BWC Swiss ,absolutely beautiful chrono from the 70's, especially the reddish maroon dial, the desire of many to have this in your collection, I got lucky to get one.

The watch is all made of stainless steel, bezel rotates and heart of watch is real dessert - Landeron248, not really so common mechanism, which makes this watch even more desirable ...

This is rare , enjoy ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

LED Watches are something that has left me with such a striking impression when I was a kid 70s, and this is one of the main reasons why I love watches from 70s, first in my collection were represented only LED watches and later my intrerests spread to other type of watches from that era.
Here is now the first watch with a calculator ever produced... PULSAR.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

O_O What a collection. 




What.
A.
Collection.



Your watches are not only unusual, they're gorgeous, and in pristine condition.


|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

tnx Reno.

Otherwise, I'm not a fan of gold watches,but this kind of watches (LED) in my opinion gold is doing well,gold versions look like they came from the golden treasury of a some Maharaja ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Rado NCC 505, NCC superb Rado watch series, actually this 505 is the last in NCC series, manufactured in 1978.
Rado in 1970y launched the first NCC model in series NCC 101, which was a new concept watch case, NCC means New Case Concept, some say New Case Construction.
Movement is placed first and the metal cover and the rubber coating ,the glass is placed on it, all inserted in a steel housing case.Movement is automatic with 25 jewels.
Otherwise NCC 101 for me is one of the most beautiful Rado watches and you will have the opportunity to see it on this site , I have one. 
There are also models NCC202, NCC303, NCC404.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

this beautiful chubby watch dating from 1973y, all in stainless steel, total mint Darwil Admiral 73 powered by ETA automatic 25j movement ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

When the Russians sent their expedition to explore South Pole (maby to find there the entrance to hollow earth),the expedition was equipped with watches that had twenty-four hour time display , reasons as on south pole the day and night do not difference, and based on this watch can be oriented as a precise time.
This very interesting concept watches continued to be produced so that today there is a lot versions of this watch.

On the watch the minute hand moves normally until the hour hand goes twice slower than the standard watches, so that she needed 24 hours to make a full circle.


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

These are so cool! I wish they still made watches with this type of LED in the them. There are some fashion watches that are trying to emulate this design and look now. Nixon comes to mind.



Iggy Tee said:


> LED Watches are something that has left me with such a striking impression when I was a kid 70s, and this is one of the main reasons why I love watches from 70s, first in my collection were represented only LED watches and later my intrerests spread to other type of watches from that era.
> Here is now the first watch with a calculator ever produced... PULSAR.
> 
> View attachment 1419274
> ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Now I will introduce one of the most beautiful Jump Hour watches ever, in my opinion.
Caravelle N3 by Bulova from the beginning of 70s, very heavy and massive watch.

Caravelle futuristic design that leaves strong impressions, all stainless steel with original brecelet, powered by 25jewel automatic movement PUW 1560,working very accurate.
Total Mint.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Great post and completely awesome collection.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

tnx,
this is only the beginning,you will have the opportunity in this topic to see more unique watches from 70s, and of course all in mint condition...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

here's a mega rare vintage Russian LCD watch , Elektronika B6 02 , square shape , very hard to find , especially with the original bracelet and in total mint condition.


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

What an excellent collection! Keep them coming!


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

tnx mrmojo, Greetings to Greece.

...the first digital watches launched by Seiko for me have special significance,especially since I was a child when that technology evolved and represented something previously unseen , those '70s We all like kids dreamed of a digital watch ...

when appeared in that time a technological marvel such as LCD watches, It was something you can not be measured with any technological miracle that showed up today,because today people can not anything more fascinating,especially the new generations who are accustomed to technological innovation are going so fast that the more impossible to track it.

That's why for me these vintage digitals have a special value.
This one of the first, Seiko 0644-8000 LC produced in 1975, with beautiful rare display with curved digits, watch that still attracts curious glances, especially due to its perfect condition - as if it yesterday purchased ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

a little break from old digitals (there will be more),
now here's a one vintage diver from 70s.

Lanco Automatic 21jewels , cal.2481 , otherwise, a movement that is being incorporated in the Omega and Tissot watches.
On The watch is the original rubber belt with Swiss Made trademark,crown is screwed and bezel rotates,watch is

extremely accurate and complete new seals replaced so can be with Lanco in the water...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's another rare watch , blue and white version of Mortima compas-thermometer watch.
These watches dating from the late 60s and early 70s...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Another iconic watch , Seiko Pogue-Pepsi , gray version from 1976y...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

These days, I worked on the restoration of a gold Omega, more precisely, its a dial restoration, and see what can be done ...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

When the 1980 Moscow Summer Olympics held there this watch is put on the market, and is therefore associated with them. Chaika Stadium.
Stadium, the name that was given because of its shape, which resembles on the building of the stadium, as the case form , and with green dial who looks like a grassy ground ... its a big watch, 44mm width measured without crown, 43mm from lug to Lug and 15mm thickness.
Mechanism that drives this watch is not to be underestimated, in fact it is the automatic mechanism with 23jewels and the possibility of manually winding, the mechanism is "Schock protected" Chaika 2627H, button on the left is used for setting the date.
This watch you can like it or not, anyway, it's a example of unusual appearance and quality movement, "Stadium" deserves a place in the collection of rare watches ...
Very difficult to be found in this condition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting these excellent photographs of your amazing collection, I hope you will keep adding to this thread!


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

cittizaan tnx to you for watching and your comments...



Now I will present an extremely rare chronograph - Darwil Mars 71.
Darwil Mars 71 (in my humble opinion) is one of the most beautiful Cronographs ever.Just look at this vintage beauty&#8230; dial is done in the "dash board" style, 3D markers for hours, frame around the window for date, the orange color of the hands, tachy ring is engraved &#8230;
Could today's designers look up to "old school" colleagues in the good old days, because today's chronographs look bland and cheap.
.. And what is just in watch? a real delicacy, Valjoux 7734, movement built into only the valuable watches of that era such as Heuer, Breitling, Tudor, Zodiac &#8230; this movement the Russians copied and made by him cal.3133 that is built into Poljot Chronografs.
This fabulous chronograph from the beginning of 70S is named Mars 71 by Mars satellite that was launched in 1971y into Earth orbit.
Darwil Mars 71 is entirely made of stainless steel, have original "S.Marco" bracelet with Darwil signature on buckle,
sizable dimensions, 40mm wide measured without crown but seems much larger because it is rectangular, height is 44mm.
This extremely rare watch is not easy to find, If you manage to find it, do not miss the chance to buy it because you will enjoy in every moment of wearing it.


----------



## bajker71 (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

much phenomenal vintage watches will have the opportunity to see in this topic.
Here is a rare Maty automatic with 25jewels Tenor-Dorly cal.1393 movement.
The watch is in total mint condition with original strap and works perfectly, on it was never done any restoration, just watch the NEW !!!!
Although manufactured in 1973 and today its avant-garde design breathtaking everyone who sees it live...


----------



## Skitcher (Jan 17, 2015)

Love the collection. Please p.m. Me if you ever wish to sell.Even if just one piece.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Bulova Accutron Spacewiew, one of the most beautiful circular models, because of the big wide inner ring (mostly is small) with markers for hours.


----------



## EricM (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to share your collection with us. I love the unique designs and history behind these watches. It's a real step back in time, or perhaps.... Into the future! |>|>

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Tunning fork Bulova Accutron day/date model from 70s...


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

Zodiac Olympos (mistery dial) from first half of 60s, all stainles steel Batman case, SST (hacking), fantastic early space age watch ...


----------



## krxone (Feb 9, 2015)

A few of the automatics.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

...one of the most beautiful mistery dial watches in silver and gold version - Zodiac Astrographic -


----------

